# Chilly Chukars



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

We headed out today in search of the infamous Devil bird. When we arrived at our mountain it was -7 degrees with a stiff wind ta boot, Brrrrrrrr!!!! I often try to pretend that my wife is way off base when she says me n my hunting buddies are nuts. Venturing out on days like today make it a good bit more difficult to by my own line. We only hunted a few short hours but had a successful morning with all 3 of our dogs getting some good points and a few birds in the bag. I was able to bag 2 while my buddy Lance also managed to snag himself a bird. We saw a fair amount of birds but neither of us did much shooting. These were my first Chukars of this season but hopefully not the last.


----------



## Copperton Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

Good looking dogs. I sure miss having a pointer around...makes me jealous.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Great pics!


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Any chukar is well earned! Great job!


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

great job dude getting out and having fun is always worth a trip, try a smile next time :grin:


----------

